# Service Truck



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

GVW is GVW, regardless of whatever suspension upgrades you plan on, you're still limited by the GVW. I wouldn't ever consider anything less than 3/4 ton and strongly recommend more, but that's just me. Only thing I could see a 1/2 ton for is being the boss's truck to drive around and meet customers and walk through jobs. I'm surprised you found somebody to mount that service body on a 1/2 ton, can't say I saw that done before. From what I've seen, unless you're specialized into a specific niche within the trade, electrical work is too varied and requires to many tools and materials to get away with only 12 ton.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Drew, I am often amazed to see how many electrician and other trades use an E150. 

I think the payload capacity is pretty high in them. But it's gotta be rough on all the parts.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

drewsserviceco said:


> I'm surprised you found somebody to mount that service body on a 1/2 ton, can't say I saw that done before.


Tons of them out there. They even have service bodies for Colorado sized trucks too.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I suppose if you were a one dimensional electrician (or other contractor) like a security company or AV or Resi new work you MIGHT be able to get away with it. I think that goes out the window as soon as you cross over into multiple aspects like residential/commercial, commercial/industrial, IT Networking, alarm/security or service work. It's just too varied to carry what you need plus tools. (And I'm not necessarily talking about a complete install worth of parts, but just the supporting installation parts, hardware and tools are too varied)

I look at it this way: 

As soon as you step up in weight class you get the bigger transmission, bigger brakes and more capable suspension, all of which translate to a safer mode of transport. Moving the weight down the road is one thing, being able to stop or handle curves/hills/potholes safely is another thing. 

When you go up in weight class you get into commercial grade vehicles that have higher capacities and longer a service life. Bigger transmission and brakes mean they don't have to work as hard to do the same job which translates to longer service life. Vehicle components that are designed for many start/stops in a day and many miles carrying weight each week. 

I ran into an issue where my truck was within the GVW but requiring maintenance prematurely and my mechanic explained that that GVW is more geared to a delivery truck that leaves the warehouse at max GVW but gets lighter as the day goes on, not carrying max GVW every mile of every day.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

72pantera said:


> Hey guys. Im in the market for a new truck. Im moving on from a 2010 F150 1/2 ton that has 8' box and heavy duty suspension. Rides rough because of the HD suspension. My mechanic says that I should get a 3/4ton.
> 
> My question is: is anyone running a 1/2ton with a service cap on it that is able to handle the weight? Im going to get a 6.5' box instead of an 8' to reduce weight. I currently have a Knapheid box w doors on back and access on both sides. I believe that alone is quite bit of weight.
> 
> ...




I'm using a 1:4 ton with a service cap and it does fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Not saying I should be using it for that but I had one and so I put a service canopy on it and it pulls a 14' trailer. The brakes had to be updated and bump stops added to the suspension though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Drsparky14 said:


> Not saying I should be using it for that but I had one and so I put a service canopy on it and it pulls a 14' trailer. The brakes had to be updated and bump stops added to the suspension though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did I just hear bump stock? OhmyGod, everybody run for your lives. A machine gun is going to kill us all. I need a safe space. Mommy.......


----------



## Copper Man (Mar 22, 2017)

I've had a tundra with a 6.5" bed and a leer work top for about 6 months now. I came from an f-350 diesel and don't miss it one bit. My help drives an older 2500 with a ladder rack when we need to get higher than a 6' will allow. 

I will never own a diesel for work again.... or a Ford. I averaged $1500-3000 a year in maintenance. That's on top of oil changes($250) and tires. 

I put helper bags in the rear and have towed 6000+ lbs. The Toyota handles it like a champ. 

Planning is your friend with the smaller truck. I also do 90% resi service work so I don't need a ton of stuff.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Copper Man said:


> I will never own a diesel for work again.... or a Ford. I averaged $1500-3000 a year in maintenance. That's on top of oil changes($250) and tires.


That's one thing I don't miss. Even when I did my own oil changes it still cost me $130.

God forbid anything broke...there went my entire weeks paycheck. 

I'm looking for a new service truck now and I'm omitting diesels. The new gas engines offer plenty of power for my needs.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I worked for a shop with at least 25 service vans. All were E350s the 3/4 ton didn't hold up as well.
Only the superintendents had those 1/2 ton sport trucks.
They are not for our kind of work.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Did I just hear bump stock? OhmyGod, everybody run for your lives. A machine gun is going to kill us all. I need a safe space. Mommy.......




Bump stop. When the slings are fully compressed the weight sits on rubber blocks. I put in larger blocks so it doesn't mess up the springs as quickly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Why would you not just get a 3/4 ton?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Your mechanic is right, I would go 3/4 ton.

....the bottom line is a 3/4 ton trucks have heavier duty; brakes, transmission, suspensions, alternators ,starters etc...

I would stay away from diesel in a 3/4 ton pickup...for one reason if you are like me i tend to keep my trucks for 10 years or more. At the 2nd half of the trucks life when you are out of warranty, every time you get the truck fixed its going to cost you a small fortune. Diesel repairs are easily double what a gas pickup is going to cost


If your a light duty guy 1/2 ton is fine...we tend to drive around with +2000lb of tools and materials.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Drew, I am often amazed to see how many electrician and other trades use an E150.
> 
> I think the payload capacity is pretty high in them. But it's gotta be rough on all the parts.


Post 2007 an E-250 only has 500 lbs more payload than an e-150.

There is no way I could use a 1/2 ton truck for what I do. Waaaay too much weight.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I roll an f-350 utility truck . We do very little service work . When full of tools , ladders , parts , etc it is 10,000 pounds just sitting in the driveway . Once you start to add material it starts getting really heavy .

I used a ford ranger for years . It was 5,500 with no material . Needless to say the tranny snapped in that truck and it has been 1 tons from then on .


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> I roll an f-350 utility truck . We do very little service work . When full of tools , ladders , parts , etc it is 10,000 pounds just sitting in the driveway . Once you start to add material it starts getting really heavy .
> 
> I used a ford ranger for years . It was 5,500 with no material . Needless to say the tranny snapped in that truck and it has been 1 tons from then on .


I was proceeding down a pretty steep hill once (Ward avenue in Hon. at the top end) when I had a Ford Ranger truck and the entire stick shift came out of the floor board in my hand leaving me stuck in third gear going down a busy steep hill. Oboy.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Every truck has a different load capacity. So many variables as far as cab, bed size, wb, 4x4, engine, HD etc. on top of the standard 150, 250 , 350 or 1500, 2500, 3500.
The exact amount the truck was built with is on the door jamb sticker.

For electrical the 150s work well for management, foreman, etc.
250s are better. Some, not all, 250s have some parts the same as 350s.
350s is what I would recommend if your loaded down.

The 350 / 3500 are way heavier built vehicles.
From frames, steering, suspension, breaks, rear axle, cooling, engines, transmissions, alternator, etc...

Used to be Chevy used 4 bolt main blocks for 1 tons when they had the 5.7L.
Pop the hood on a 1 ton and you'll see extra coolers for engine oil, trans fluid, maybe an extra pusher fan, even see power steering coolers. The oil pans and oil filters may be larger. Breaks way larger and different. Such as duel piston calipers vs 1 piston.
The standard 3/4 and 1/2 ton rear end wheels can come off if the differential or axle fails. The 1 ton axles are called floating. That's that extra thing hanging out the wheel hub. It keeps the wheels on even in a major failure. It will cost slightly more to finish.

Keep in mind that 1/2 ton is just slang for a 150 or 1500, not the capacity. Same with 3/4 or 1 ton.

If you want to use math to get your answer.
Find a truck scale at a truck stop, gravel sales, garbage dump, etc that you can use.
Weigh your truck normally loaded and fueled.
Subtract the weight of your truck empty (should be on the door sticker or google it).
That's your normal load weight.
For the next truck get one with a capacity of your load and then some.
So you only load the next truck 50-60%. Remember you may be heavier at times.
But do go for 100% load. They're not made to do that.
Plus if you get a used truck the springs will be slightly weaker.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

^^^ very on point.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

No worries about GVWR.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I drive a 2013 3/4 ton Suburban for work, she is about worn out. Waiting for a delivery of a new ride, a 3/4 ton Chevy PU with a duramax, moose guard with receiver hitch front and rear for 12K winch, topper, led light bar.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

mdnitedrftr said:


> No worries about GVWR.


Even with a 26K GVR truck you have other concerns.

Road weight limits.

Combined weight pulling a trailer would put you over 26K lbs.

Every state is different with DL, but over 26K GVR is getting into a CDL for the drivers. Some employees don't want to get involved in that.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

active1 said:


> Even with a 26K GVR truck you have other concerns.
> 
> Road weight limits.
> 
> ...



The Feds reworked the trailer laws recently (a couple years ago or so) and any trailer rated 10K lbs or more now requires CDL. Used to be able to get away with more than that as part of the CGVW, but from what I understand, now it's trailer rating only. Also, was explained to me that it's the rating and not the actual load, so one could still get into trouble with an empty trailer if rated higher than 10K.


----------

